# Customer Service is a thing of the past



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

I was just in my local shop and I was browsing the brochure rack when one of the "salesman" came over and asked what I was looking for. I told him I was looking for the Martin acoustic brochure that they usually have but that I couldn't find it. The guy says "that's what the internet is for". So I say to him, so your encouraging me to shop for a Martin online? He says "no but thats where you read about it". So I asked him "If I'm looking online, why wouldn't I just buy it online?" Thats when he went to a whole thing about if there is a warranty issue etc. I just walked out of the store.

Talk about terrible service, I've spent a lot of money at this store dating back to 1986, including a PRS Signature just 2 weeks ago.  All he had to say was that they were getting more in etc.

Okay, rant over.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

seadonkey said:


> All he had to say was that they were getting more in etc.


They didn't have the brochure so instead of blowing you off with a vague, non-commital "we'll get more in someday" he suggested where you could find the information quickly so that you wouldn't have to wait for it, and for that you're mad at him? I'm confused. I'd much rather have a salesperson tell me where to find the info than to just blow me off and hope I'll wait around until they get more brochures.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

The large local chain with commission salespeople out here is like that. They either ignore you or try to steer you to the more expensive gear(that guitar is fine for beginners, but...).

On the other hand, I have had really good treatment from some manufacturers over the last year. I bought a used pedal steel last year and had a few questions about it, so I emailed the maker. The company treated me like I had bought the guitar new directly from them. 

My other addiction is mountain bikes. Last week, I emailed Giant Bikes with some questions about my 2005 model bike. In less than 15 minutes, my phone rang. The voice on the other end said, "Hi, This is Giant Canada, how can we help you?". That call lasted about a half hour as I got the answer to every question that I ever had about that bike.

Yes Virginia, there is good customer service. Unfortunately, it seems to be a lost art at some of the music stores.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

I guess you had to be there, it was pretty sarcastic. 

We live in a pretty isolated area and they are the only shop for about 6-7 hours. They only carry 1 Martin at a time(OM-18 I believe), 1 Les Paul and usually 2 strats. Everything high end is ordered in as special order, My USA Deluxe V was about a 4 week wait. 

I guess I don't understand how a store (that for high end gear) makes customers pay up front and then special order would encourage people to go online when at the end of the day, the consumer could research online, but it much cheaper online and get it quicker online. People (like me) continue to be loyal to the Mom and Pops because we enjoy a higher level of customer service then the Big Box online mega chains. At least thats why I have stayed loyal.

Cheers!


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

bobb said:


> The large local chain with commission salespeople out here is like that. They either ignore you or try to steer you to the more expensive gear(that guitar is fine for beginners, but...).
> 
> On the other hand, I have had really good treatment from some manufacturers over the last year. I bought a used pedal steel last year and had a few questions about it, so I emailed the maker. The company treated me like I had bought the guitar new directly from them.
> 
> ...


Wow, Giant Bikes sounds like they appreciate customers and potential customers!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

kat_ said:


> They didn't have the brochure so instead of blowing you off with a vague, non-commital "we'll get more in someday" he suggested where you could find the information quickly so that you wouldn't have to wait for it, and for that you're mad at him? I'm confused. I'd much rather have a salesperson tell me where to find the info than to just blow me off and hope I'll wait around until they get more brochures.


From the description the guy didn't say anything about them not having the brochure in at this time. Instead of explaining that, or asking if there was any information he could provide or look up for him, he told him to go look on the internet. If that is a correct summary, I would regard that as bad service as well. Especially from a small store. And a small store he states he spends money at. I don't consider that acceptable at all.

From the sounds of it, he's bought a few high priced items from them as well. So he is a serious customer, asking for a brochure for an expensive product. That is the type of customer you should be trying to please, not brush off.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Peavey has great customer support. Once I needed to think about replacing the volume pot on my Peavey amp. I filled out their email contact form and added my question. About a week later I get a large manila envelope in the mail and they sent me a full amp schematic, and an original owner's manual (this amp was about 25 years old)!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Sounds like a bad experience to me. If I were you I would call the owner, let him/her know about the poor service. If you get the same BS from the owner/operator then I wouldn't even set foot in the store again.

I've had these discussions with a few store owners/operators. Most are very receptive. To the others who are too busy or short sighted I say that there are many other stores in the area at which I can spend my money. And if there aren't any, then I can turn to my computer and shop across the world, if I want to. 

People who WANT your business give you service that is second to none. 

While we're on the subject of good service, I'd like to point out that I had an issue with a Dr. Scientist pedal a few months ago and their service was absolutely phenomenal. Can't say enough about it. Not only did I get my pedal back fixed in record time but it was made even better than before. kksjur

Thanks again to the Dr.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Peavey has great customer support. Once I needed to think about replacing the volume pot on my Peavey amp. I filled out their email contact form and added my question. About a week later I get a large manila envelope in the mail and they sent me a full amp schematic, and an original owner's manual (this amp was about 25 years old)!


Mike Brown is Peavey's customer service rep for electronics. He is a regular on the steelguitarforum and is always there to help. New or old gear doesn't matter, a Peavey customer is a Peavey customer to them.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I find most companies I've emailed about their products answers me--and usually within a day or two. Stash picks even sent me some samples after I emailed them about their double picks & they informed me they changed the materials they use--the newer ones (red) are better than the older ones (white)

AS for the OP--the main thing I'd say is that it's okay to direct someone to a website--but you should be polite and careful how you do it.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

If I encounter attitude with one sales person, I just find one that knows what he or she is talking about and who seem to give a shit about my needs. It's rare that I walk into a store and every single sales person is an arse. Everybody has off days too, so I'd give it another shot. Customer service is a funny thing...There's no way any store can guarantee that every single employee is going to abide by their customer service mottos and polices. Most of the time, it seems more logical to place the blame on the individual rather than the business itself.


----------

